# New TTOC Shop items



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

New in , the TTOC Carbon Lanyard and TTOC mugs. The Lanyards are available by post but the mugs are collection only at the major shows.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop


----------



## ittalskier (Sep 30, 2011)

So,how do I get myself a TTOC window sticker&#8230;.Ive tried joining and everything,but I keep getting refuned when I pay for it.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ittalskier said:


> So,how do I get myself a TTOC window sticker&#8230;.Ive tried joining and everything,but I keep getting refuned when I pay for it.


Can you PM Wallsendmag with your details and he can check whats going on with it

J
xx


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

ittalskier said:


> So,how do I get myself a TTOC window sticker&#8230;.Ive tried joining and everything,but I keep getting refuned when I pay for it.


I see you've sorted it out ;-)


----------

